# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Ищу прошивку 3G WiFi роутера TE AW930

## evgens1777

Ищу прошивку 3G WiFi роутера TE AW930. Пойдёт даже родная, релиза 2014-1-10 версии 
 WIFI_AW930_imagev1.6_webv1.5_TE. 
Заранее благодарен. 
Если не трудно - ответьте по почте evgens1@mail.ru

----------

